# 12 week log book - some advice please.



## Southcoastdriver (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey all, currently filling out the 12 week log book for tax purposes.
Can anyone assist with this query - at the end when I work out the uber / private percentage ratio, do I include the mileage to the uber pick up, or is it strictly the uber trip from start to finish?
Cheers in advance for the advice.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Southcoastdriver said:


> Hey all, currently filling out the 12 week log book for tax purposes.
> Can anyone assist with this query - at the end when I work out the uber / private percentage ratio, do I include the mileage to the uber pick up, or is it strictly the uber trip from start to finish?
> Cheers in advance for the advice.


Yes, you include the distance to the Uber pick-up.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Yes, you include the distance to the Uber pick-up.


In fact, assuming you are doing your trips solely for rideshare (i.e. not just on the way too and from your normal place of work) you can count every KM from when you leave home to when you get back as business miles. If you are doing it on way to and from work it gets a bit more complicated as ATO take the view that primary purpose of travel is not for Uber so you can only claim the KM from when you accept a job to when you finish it.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Gina's example may make it clearer to you, for how to log mileage: https://www.ato.gov.au/general/ride...nchor=Trackingcarexpenses#Trackingcarexpenses

https://www.etax.com.au/download-etax-resources/ has a car logbook example, this is the level of info the ATO should be happy with.

If you'd like to, an app such as app and device such as https://www.gofar.co/ for $99 from a Sydney company, is recommended by myself, and a few other drivers. Then the logbook info is automatic.

Plenty of drivers, that have microsoft windows, make use of This handy program by Ridcam


----------

